
Foreign-born children of US citizens won't receive birthright citizenship [pdf] - kuyaab
https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/policymanual/updates/20190828-ResidenceForCitizenship.pdf
======
bediger4000
Is this the correct incentive to give to diplomats, members of the military,
etc, that we as a nation want and need to be physically overseas?

------
java-man
Is this an onion article?

~~~
masonic
It's utterly false.

The change affects only children born of NON-citizens who _later_ become US
citizens, and all it means is that they have to file the appropriate form to
claim citizenship for eligible children.

There is no change in who is eligible to claim citizenship. The submitter
title is false.

